# Sous Vide "London broil"



## shyzabrau (Jun 26, 2017)

I saw "London broil" (choice top round) on sale (if you call it that) for $4.49 a pound, so I picked up a 1.66 pound cut to smoke and then SV for 24 hours.

I decided to also throw a flat iron steak in the smoker for dinner, since I was running the smoker anyway...

I just seasoned with salt and pepper and put them in the fridge for awhile to dry brine a bit.













IMG_2057.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 26, 2017






I fired up the AMNPS with the garlic spice pellets, and then promptly forgot about it. Burned more pellets than I intended before my brain reset and I blew out the flame...













IMG_2096.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 26, 2017






I didn't turn on the heater in my Bradley Electric until I had about two hours of smoke on it, then I set it at 160. I'll "cook" both in the SV, so I don't want the cooking chamber too hot - just looking for smoke flavor. Since the pieces of meat are intact, I am mostly concerned about keeping the outer surface above 140 for the rest of the smoke.

I'll only keep the flat iron steak on the smoke for about 3 hours (since I started late and it's a pretty thin piece of meat), but I'll let the top round go until the pellets are done. (Should be around five hours...)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2017)

Just marking this so I don't miss the rest of it.

Be Back--








Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds really good...  I'm in.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't know about London Broil. It's on sale a lot around here, too. I admit I've never tried it, but I do know Flatiron is awesome through an SV!
Watching and interested....


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 26, 2017)

Pulled the flat iron steak after about three hours, split it in half (we eat small meat portions most nights) and vacuum-sealed each half and put them in the sous vide bath at 132* F. Since the internal temperature was already about 115*, I only kept it in the bath for about 45 minutes. Half into the freezer for later, and half on our plates. Since it is a work night, I didn't get very fancy - just the meat and some veggies...













IMG_2106.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 26, 2017






I really liked the smoke flavor from the A-MAZE-N garlic spice pellets. I will definitely use that with steak again!

After about five hours, I pulled out the London broil and vacuum-sealed it. This time, I set the sous vide circulator at 130*. I'll let it go a bit under 24 hours (don't want to delay dinner too much...)













IMG_2107.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 26, 2017






Fingers crossed!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 26, 2017)

Wonderful! 
I'm one of the few here that likes Lima beans. Point!
The steak looks perfect.
Thumbs Up


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2017)

Beef looks mighty good!
I'll join the Lima Bean crowd, and Brussels too.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2017)

That flat iron looks great.   Kinda like a brisket in meat texture.

In for the rest of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 27, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Wonderful!
> I'm one of the few here that likes Lima beans. Point!
> The steak looks perfect.


Thank you, sir!

Yes - lima beans and Brussels sprouts. Not the most popular veggies, but I like them!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 27, 2017)

After 22 hours, I took the London broil out out of the sous vide bath and put it under the broiler for a minute or two on each side.

Here it is getting sliced:













IMG_2111.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 27, 2017






As you can see, it is a LOT less red than the flat iron steak, even though I set the sous vide circulator at 130* (versus 132* for the flat iron). I'm not sure why that is...

Here we are plated, topped with mushrooms, along with peas and some riced cauliflower & sweet potato.













IMG_2113.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 27, 2017






While the flavor was on point (maybe a bit more smoke), the meat was a bit tougher than I was targeting. I'd like to at least match the tenderness of the flat iron steak. I think I will try 36 hours next time.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 28, 2017)

It looks good to me. I did an Eye of Round a couple of weeks ago, same way, 24hrs at 130. It also didn't have the reddish color, but was plenty tender and tasty. I didn't stress it....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> After 22 hours, I took the London broil out out of the sous vide bath and put it under the broiler for a minute or two on each side.
> 
> Here it is getting sliced:
> 
> ...


It Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It takes us some time & experiments to get these "Sous Vide" things the way we want them, but then again when we do get one perfect, it doesn't mean doing exactly the same thing the next time will get the exact same results.

All we can do is keep experimenting & posting our methods & results, so we can share in the work & successes.

Thanks Doug,

Bear


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 28, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> It Looks Great !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. 

Even though the sous vide devices allow us to repeat our process exactly, we can still get differing results because of the lack of consistency provided by the meat! I made some chicken breasts earlier this week (@ 145*) and they  turned out a lot drier/tougher than I experienced in the past. I blame the meat...


----------



## ddrian (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi 
That flat iron
Looked yummy!
I did a pastrami that had been smoked to 150deg IT in the sous vide for 72 hrs! 
I have decided that my next brisket is I'll be smoked until the stall and then sous vide cooked for 72 hrs! 
The pastrami was excellent. I dried it and hit 
 It under the close broiler to harden the bark a bit! It was like butta and the flavor was fused better with all the spices. 
The generally use the Texas crutch process at the stall and then run it until the IT is 203 in foil and broth. 

GREAT WORK!!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 30, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Hi
> That flat iron
> Looked yummy!
> I did a pastrami that had been smoked yo 150IT in the sous vide for 72 hrs!
> ...


Thanks!


----------

